
GoDaddy: Certificates issued with validity periods greater than 398-days - lol768
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1662807
======
lol768
Not a huge story here - seemingly a misunderstanding about timezones, but the
CA/B baseline requirements have this to state, which seems pretty clear to me:

> By convention, this document omits time and timezones when listing effective
> requirements such as dates. Except when explicitly specified, the associated
> time with a date shall be 00:00:00 UTC.

Personally it seems odd to me that you'd assume such a change would kick in at
midnight _Arizona time_ , unless for some reason you thought Arizona was the
centre of the PKI-universe...

